# Router bits for Gifkins



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought I remember seeing a thread that you can use other router bits on a Gifkins. I thought you had to use the Gifkins cutters.

Does anyone know whether this is ture?

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Gifkins bits are neat,but you can used other Mfg. router bits on the Gifkin jig the key is the bearing on the bottom of the bit...that sides into the template slot..

http://www.gifkins.com.au/details.html
=========




S Bolton said:


> I thought I remember seeing a thread that you can use other router bits on a Gifkins. I thought you had to use the Gifkins cutters.
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is ture?
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Where can you get these? You are sure they will work.

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I just ask Corey to jump on this one he has the Gifkins jig..

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-Dovetail-R...3974104QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

=========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

*bits*



S Bolton said:


> I thought I remember seeing a thread that you can use other router bits on a Gifkins. I thought you had to use the Gifkins cutters.
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is ture?
> 
> Steve Bolton


Hi Steve, I was thinking the same thing when I was buying my jig. I had a lot of discussion with Bob j on this subject. I think you can build them up yourself and buy some others cheaper than the Gifkins but I don't know that for a fact.

Here is what I decided to do. I bought the package from Gifkins that included the bits. I figured then I have a set to compare other bits to when I am ready for new bits. the originals will last quite a while and many many dovetails. I got lucky Steve, when my package was put together someone over there in Gifkins packaging departement double dipped and I got to complete sets of bits so I am still on the originals and got another set to use when those are done. Like I said I am sure there are other bits that will work just fine and I will use the Gifkins for reference. 

Bob uses the Katie Jig and I know he built some bits to use. My thought was to use the springs etc. from the Gifkins and look at the Keller bits as a replacement for the bit themselves. Hope this helps. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It is interesting. I see that the Katie Jr. jig is about 119.00 if I read right. Pretty good deal.

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> It is interesting. I see that the Katie Jr. jig is about 119.00 if I read right. Pretty good deal.
> 
> sb


I think that is a neat little jig myself. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Corey, when I re-read this statement:


"I got lucky Steve, when my package was put together someone over there in Gifkins packaging departement double dipped and I got to complete sets of bits so I am still on the originals and got another set to use when those are done".

It occured to me that you are riddled with guilt over this and quite troubled. I can help you. Please forward the extra bits to me, and I will promptly forward them to Roger Gifkins personally. He has emailed several times and I think we are becoming quite good friends.

Steve


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> Corey, when I re-read this statement:
> 
> 
> "I got lucky Steve, when my package was put together someone over there in Gifkins packaging departement double dipped and I got to complete sets of bits so I am still on the originals and got another set to use when those are done".
> ...


Riddled with guilt is right Steve, I haven't been the same since  Shipping back to Oz would probably been half the cost of the bits.... He has a neat jig. So did you buy the jig or still on the fence?

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bought the Gifkins. Just got it. I say it with great reluctance because now there may be demands to me to show boxes I have made. Much family here and wood products might be out there aways.

Also recently took possession of 6 Blum Tandem drawer slides to a chest of drawers. Very heavy. May now make something that won't have to be moved.

SB


----------

